# Soap vomiting unicorn



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Several bummers about this one. It's not wood. It needs a 3D printer to make, and is a bit gross - but you get around the gross part by making one for someone you don't much like. Hehehe

Now if it were a dragon, instead of a unicorn, I would definitely consider it - if I had a 3D printer, which I don't, and don't plan on getting one. But, here it is.
Soap Vomiting Unicorn


----------

